# Software advice



## Tellurideroof (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok so after 2 weeks of back to back demos from companies all over the globe, I have been able to narrow it down to 4 I like. We are roofing contractors in high alpine territories of the western rookie mountains. Our company has 2 offices, telluride & crested butte(about 3 hours apart) The software we are looking at needs to have cad incorperation, estimating, scheduling/ planning, simple to use/ set up, etc. If anyone has any imput on the programs I have listed please give some feedback or steer me in the right direction! I would like to get an online based program but will use a server based if needed.

1. oncenter takeoff/ quick bid
2. Applicad sorcerer
3. service ceo/ isqft takeoff
4. Roof logic- whole bundle


----------

